# Brasero can't mount DVD burner



## Free.vesh (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, all.
Based on previous discussions and FreeBSD manual, I configured my dvd burner including:
1./boot/loader.conf

```
atapicam_load="YES" 
hw.ata.atapi_dma=”0”
```
2./etc/devfs.conf

```
link cd0 cdrom
link cd0 dvd
link cd0 dvdr
link cd0 dvdrw
link cd0 cd
link cd0 cdr
link cd0 cdrw
perm cd0 0666
perm xpt0 0666
perm pass1 0666
```
However, I still failed to burn dvd.
The error was (http://imgur.com/XnDUw2p): 
	
	



```
unable to umount /dev/cd0: No such file or directory
```
Interestingly, I can use xcdroast and cdrecord commands to burn dvd.
Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 29, 2016)

Free.vesh said:


> Hi, all.
> Based on previous discussions and FreeBSD manual, I configured my dvd burner including:
> 1./boot/loader.conf
> 
> ...


You should have also in /etc/devs.conf:

```
own  /dev/cd0  root:operator
perm  /dev/cd0  0660
own  /dev/pass0  root:operator
perm  /dev/pass0  0660
own  /dev/xpt0  root:operator
perm  /dev/xpt0  0660
```


----------



## Free.vesh (Jan 30, 2016)

fernandel said:


> You should have also in /etc/devs.conf:
> 
> ```
> own  /dev/cd0  root:operator
> ...


Thanks fernandel.
I had tried your suggestion; however, not worked.
I guessed the problem was not /dev/devfs.conf.
After I read /var/log/messages, an error was 
	
	



```
scsi_cd.c::ioctl cmd=40046304 error=22
```
Anyway, I deleted sysutils/brasero and installed sysutils/xfburn.
I was satisfied with sysutils/xfburn.
Thanks again.


----------

